# Outdoors > Fishing >  Surf casting Manawatu

## DanS

Hey guys, hope this finds you all well.
Am reasonably new to surf casting and the Manawatu, have purchased a bit of gear and was wondering if anyone has any advice on the best places to go for a salt water cast this time of year. Am based in Palmy. 

Cheers in advance for your time 
Tight lines

----------


## mawzer308

Manawatu and Tangimoana river mouths are worth a look. Also if you are prepared for a bit of a drive, Castle point is quite nice.

----------


## bomber

Akitio about 1.5hr from Palmy tho pretty good as well 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Back in the 80s my Dad used to take us kids to fish off the Wanganui ward :Thumbsup:  you used to get some pretty impressive  fish off of there good runs of gurnard sometimes too!

----------


## Chris

Dans maybe the best option is to find your own spot -x .When the sea is rough with a good shore line wave height ,say 2m + .Go for a walk along the beach.
Look for any breaks in the surf ,they are normally holes & deep area's .Thats where you want to throw your bait.Mark the spot either by land marks or GPS 
if you have one. Having found your hole ,work the tide so its high tide 2 hours after dark or 2 hours before light.A fairly flat sea is best but sure river mouths
etc are OK but find a hole on a surf beach is a lot better. Hope you find some thing handy to home too much travel makes for expensive fish & fishing. 
I found a hole at Whiritoa a few years ago , I have pulled a shit load of fish out of even since .

----------


## Gibo

> Dans maybe the best option is to find your own spot -x .When the sea is rough with a good shore line wave height ,say 2m + .Go for a walk along the beach.
> Look for any breaks in the surf ,they are normally holes & deep area's .Thats where you want to throw your bait.Mark the spot either by land marks or GPS 
> if you have one. Having found your hole ,work the tide so its high tide 2 hours after dark or 2 hours before light.A fairly flat sea is best but sure river mouths
> etc are OK but find a hole on a surf beach is a lot better. Hope you find some thing handy to home too much travel makes for expensive fish & fishing. 
> I found a hole at Whiritoa a few years ago , I have pulled a shit load of fish out of even since .


Wont be hard to find....the beach is only 5-600 metres long  :Psmiley:   :Wink:

----------


## Chris

Not like Waihi beach 9km long .
No one else fishes the spot so they may not know the hole exists 
Would ya like the GPS mark mate ?

----------


## Gibo

> Not like Waihi beach 9km long .
> No one else fishes the spot so they may not know the hole exists 
> Would ya like the GPS mark mate ?


Nah im good bro, if the offer was directed at me. Im a boat fisherman that doesnt own a boat  :Grin:

----------


## Chris

> Nah im good bro, if the offer was directed at me. Im a boat fisherman that doesnt own a boat


All good Gibo I'll keep it for me ,jeez you might enjoy fighting fish on a surf rod we can't have that .

----------


## Gibo

> All good Gibo I'll keep it for me ,jeez you might enjoy fighting fish on a surf rod we can't have that .


Surfcasting was me right up until i met my wife, her dad has a boat  :Grin:

----------


## Boaraxa

+1 on manawatu next bet would be otaki  or Te Horo evening / night fishing can be pretty good get a glow stick & tape it on the tip of ur rod.

----------


## hunter308

> All good Gibo I'll keep it for me ,jeez you might enjoy fighting fish on a surf rod we can't have that .


I should really make another trip over there to have a fish and catch up with ya Chris

----------


## Chris

> I should really make another trip over there to have a fish and catch up with ya Chris


The other spot-x is firing well Hunter ,my freezer almost full.Good panies to 6 lb mate & ocean run Kahawai to 3kg 
I'm heading that way tomorrow probably. Send a txt when you coming mate.

----------


## Reindeer

Lots of guys from Palmy go to Himatangi, Foxton and Waiterere.
As many do come to Wanganui Rangitikei areas, better fishing too. 

Rangitikei - Scotts Ferry (Moana Roa) to Turakina Beach (Koitiata) has miles upon miles of beach with heaps of Pipi/Tuatua beds along the way. You can drive between the two spots with a 4x4 and depending on time of year gates at Sandtoft Forest (Fusilier Wreck)  (1/2 way) can be open but no 4x4 access to beach, you need to walk 1/2 a k to beach from carpark.

Wanganui - Access to south beach from Airport rd. 4x4 beach travel down to Wangaehu River. No fishing over the Poo Tube Outfall at Carpark end of south beach, its illegal and there's heaps of beach. Good catches of Lemons, Snapper, Kahawai and Gurnard can be had. Watch the crabs though, good bait. Pipi/Tuatua beds along this stretch too.

----------


## rambo rem700

So how do you guys find these pipi beds?  Just where they are washed up on the beach more and cast out from there?
Am gonna fish tangi river mouth this wknd. Just a pilchard and a surfcast rig sound about right?

----------


## Chris

> So how do you guys find these pipi beds?  Just where they are washed up on the beach more and cast out from there?
> Am gonna fish tangi river mouth this wknd. Just a pilchard and a surfcast rig sound about right?


I wouldn't be to fused about pipi beds most of the snapper I get are full of paddle crab legs,the odd fish with a pipi in it.
Pillies are quite soft you'll need to tie on with a few wraps of cotton,personally I use Bonito seem to hold together better still a few wraps of cotton too.

----------


## Wildman

Any body catching fish in the manawatu at the moment? Any tips on bait? 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

Anyone keen to go for a fish tomorrow night?
Heading to Turakina after work.

----------


## Wildman

[QUOTE=Shootm;670532]Anyone keen to go for a fish tomorrow night?
Heading to Turakina after work.[/QUOTE @Hillclimba

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

[QUOTE=Wildman;670541]


> Anyone keen to go for a fish tomorrow night?
> Heading to Turakina after work.[/QUOTE @Hillclimba
> 
> Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


You and Mike keen?

----------


## Wildman

[QUOTE=Shootm;670545]


> You and Mike keen?


He might be I think I've got work stuff on sorry

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## mrs dundee

Yeah last Wednesday I caught a 4lb rainbow trout I  the Manawtu

----------


## southernman

I used to live half way, to the Santoft beach from Bulls, the Rangitikei mouth always has a few ky, about, more so when white bait are around, I've also caught a far few big trout, in behind scots ferry, by fishing the gravel fan, behind any island or corner, early morning.
 The Main Santoft beach, you need to find a hole or gutter in the surf, and fish the edges, I've had sum very good catches of snapper, ky, gurnard, the odd king fish and cod. over the years, often found a hole, by climbing the dunes just north of Scott's ferry.
 Rig are common, but you should fish with shell fish, I buy prawns, 
 The whole stretch of coast is very shallow, and changeable, a good spot one day will be gone the next storm, waste of time from my experience, if its bright and sunny. But if that's the only time your got, bait in the water means there a chance.
 If you really want to up the catch rate, buy a long line or a kayak, 
 Kayak, made a big difference, for me, being able to get out behind the surf, I recon that the fish come in to the shallows at night, but one you in 6 plus Meters, or so they fell safe enough. at least that's my experience, paddle out a till 7-8m and berly up, 
 I caught my biggest Kahawai in the mouth of the Rangitikei, :Thumbsup:  15lbs according to the fruit scale in the shed, 
 I've moved to Taranaki now, and it got more structure and thus more consistent fishing.

----------


## A330driver

As a young fella,worked on a place in Hinakura,as a Shepard for a cocky,would take a run out to flat point often and surf cast there,always got something,....beaut drive as well.....in the Wairarapa,but just a thought if you decide to go that way

----------

